# My kind of story thing... any1 help?



## h8mystomach (Aug 23, 2011)

dunno if im in the right place but anyway...it all started when i made a big deal about needed to use the toilet in skool. I hated the idea of it and it used to happen on the rare occasion like since i started high school i probably used the toilet about 1x a year if i just happned to need to at the time. obvisley i used it to pee that was fine every1 did but the other thing this lasted up until the end of year 10 the last 6 weeks of that were hell.So anyway about half way through year 10 i used to try to go to the toilet before i went to skool in order to prevent it happening.. for months it was fine but then it all just went into my mind and all i could think about was it everymorning but it was fine really.then 1 morning on the way to skool when i was 15 i just had a bad stomach ache like i needed to go to the toilet something like would happen on a rare occasion E.G i had eaten to many grapes or something and it had given me and upset stomach the pain didnt get any better and i had to use the toilet.. when i got to skool without any1 knowing and then this began to happen every day...from then on and it wouldnt go away it got worse and worse and i eneded up needing to use the toilet about 5 times during the morning about 3 /4 times when i was at home before skool and then 1/2 times when iwas at skool. the first time i would go would b like normal but bad stomach pain then it was diareah from then on.this lasted for ages and it took over my mind.i went to the doctors told them and they came up wit ha stupid suggestion at first..."your body is proberly just in a routine of going to the toilet in the morning try toget into the habit of going in the evening"tried that didnt work.went back..this time i had blood tests doneall fine came back finecarried on through last year as skool many trips to the doctors and also something i forget to mention it was always at its worst on monday and would kind of get better as it went through the week. Im pretty sure on wednesday i never had to use the toilet once neither on friday on really monday tuesday and happened a couple of times thursday.i eventually had to tell the teacher and i got a toilet pass and stuff but it didnt help really calmed me down abit but thats it.i got through my exams without needingto go out but i was still constantly in fear of it happening.Now i went back to the doctor this time i had to do a stool testcame back fine..next time i went they refered me to a place where they test you for if your allergic to things i was tested for gluten i belive and somethign else proberly.the results came back and the doctor said i was kind of allergic to gluten but im pretty sure it was diary things.so anyway i cut out all dairy things from my diet and when it came to starting college it was actually a hell of alot betteri never had diareah and in the whole college year i needed to use the toilet about 6-8 times i think mayb less but i was still in the constant worry of it and i belive this is what is cuasing it nowi have cut the stuff out that gave me and upset stomach but i still have the fear even after 3 years of it now starting. i even managed to do about 10 days of work in totalwhich i was kinda proud of because u dnt understand it was a big thing in my life and took over meso no im at the stage were i can kind of deal wit hit but im still worried and i wish i could just forgot everthing and go back to the way i was in primary skool and the begining of high school no fears of anything to do with going to the toilet or needing to go.IF U READ ALL OF THIS THX FOR READINGhas anybody got any suggestions on how i can overcome this fear sort of thing of it all happening bcuz i dnt want it to ruin my life i think that iwill eventually..


----------



## Improvement! (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hey,I totally understand how you are feeling, i went through the very same issues you did with the washroom and such in High school. I hated using it to do "that" i always felt so ashamed and scared people would make fun of me, which, in turn, made my tummy hurt more, stress sucks!I went through all the same tests too, I hated the stool test omg...gross! But I came back totally ok as well and I even went to a specialist, but by the time I got to him * months later...appointments take forever* I was improving with meds. I take Dicetel 100mg 3 times a day, and may have to do so for the rest of my life..As for coping with the stress and fear of it, i found that if I am feeling anxious about it, reading or drawing made me feel better. I actually read ABOUT IBS issues people are having when I am having symptoms because it is informative and helps you think not so much about how YOU feel right now. I do recommend not eating fruit first thing in the morning, from personal experience, fruit it was too acidic for my tummy first thing after waking up, I find a good whole grain cereal with skim milk is the BEST for myself anyhow.Good luck and feel free to reply me if you need to talk more!Brittani*


----------



## h8mystomach (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey thanks for the replyon a college morning i proberly wouldnt even bother having breakfast mayb just some plaint toast and tbh i think the milk would make everything worse its one of the main causes if im anxious + dairy = BIG PROBLEM lol


----------

